# BBC's The Apprentice



## liaconn (23 Apr 2009)

Anyone see The Apprentice last night. I thought that 'Pantsman' campaign was the funniest (and stupidest) thing I've seen in ages. 
Also, can you imagine any child in the supermarket whinging 'Mammy, will you buy me some wake up calls'?


----------



## Green (23 Apr 2009)

I have to agree, it was a stupid idea, and also badly constructed...I am coming to the idea that most of these guys/girls are not that good..full of BS but only 1/2 who have any real talent...


----------



## liaconn (23 Apr 2009)

I agree. A lot of them just seem to be very good at bigging themselves up. 
Mind you, this year's lot don't seem to be as aggressive and over the top as usual. There hasn't been nearly as much bi***ing and back stabbing and downright bullying as in previous years.


----------



## Caveat (23 Apr 2009)

I've seen very little of the show (don't like it) but please someone tell me that pompous, annoying, smug little git from Northern Ireland is out?!


----------



## liaconn (23 Apr 2009)

Afraid not. But he did have to dress up as a parrot last night and sing a song.


----------



## becky (23 Apr 2009)

I agree that the *****iness isn't as bad this year - the girl who got fired this week was especially nice and normal.  

The blond girl who won this weeks task will win overall imo.


----------



## Newbie! (23 Apr 2009)

Didn't even cop he was from Northern Ireland....agreed though that he is an idiot. The blonde girl who was leading one of the groups came across very strong last night.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

Did you see the girl from Mullingar? She seems to just be following everyone. Any ideas she has is shot down. I feel sorry for her, but she never speaks up.


----------



## Shawady (23 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Did you see the girl from Mullingar? She seems to just be following everyone. Any ideas she has is shot down. I feel sorry for her, but she never speaks up.


 
She must have more to say than the winning team leader from last week's show. I don't think I heard him say one word last night.


----------



## Shawady (23 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I've seen very little of the show (don't like it) but please someone tell me that pompous, annoying, smug little git from Northern Ireland is out?!


 
Is this the guy that was boasting he won a scholarship to Sandhurst but when asked did he take it he said 'No'? Everyone in the car with him was laughing at him.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

He's the guy with the taste for bright socks and braces for his trousers!


----------



## Caveat (23 Apr 2009)

Shawady said:


> Is this the guy that was boasting he won a scholarship to Sandhurst but when asked did he take it he said 'No'? Everyone in the car with him was laughing at him.


 
Oh yes.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Apr 2009)

The annoying yank has gone. Hurrah! I knew Sugar would not appreciate the American way of doing things.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Apr 2009)

The best bit was "I hope you are buying those"


----------



## liaconn (23 Apr 2009)

bond-007 said:


> The annoying yank has gone. Hurrah! I knew Sugar would not appreciate the American way of doing things.


 
I thought she was a complete pain in the ass, and was let off very lightly by the panel on 'You're Fired'. She had an excuse for everything - 'I'm not creative, I just manage creativity', 'I'm not comfortable speaking in public'. Also, all that psychobabble was really getting on my nerves. I thought Sir Alan was right, when you looked beyond all the fancy talk, there was nothing much of substance there.

I always love that advertising task. There's always one idiot who thinks they're really, really creative, pushes everyone to go with their 'concept' and then looks absolutely crestfallen when Sir Alan tells them it was a load of rubbish.


----------



## eiregal (23 Apr 2009)

I love The Apprentice, watch it every year. Wasn't sorry to see the American girl go last night, I couldn't forgive her for suggesting 'Shazam' as a team name back in the first episode! Had she brought the mute Nooral back into the boardroom, he would been fired. Alan is only waiting for his chance to give him the boot.

I agree that Kate is one of the strongest and I can really see her going right to the end. Debra from her team is quite strong too. I used think the same about the gordie guy Phillip but he annoyed me last night. If the team don't go for his ideas he has a tantrum. I also don't like how he praises the team leader when they first go into the boardroom, hoping they will then not bring him back in. He did it last night with the American, said she was an excellent team leader but when she brought him back in, he pounced. Snake.

Poor Lorraine needs to decide whether she has an Irish accent or an English one. She jumps from one to the other, I find it comical!


----------



## deedee80 (28 Apr 2009)

I really enjoy the apprentice but right now I am at a loss as to why Alan Sugar would hire any of them.  Good god pantsman was unbelievable (great viewing though).  I think that most of the mistakes that are made each week are pretty unforgivable (mainly budgeting problems) as these people are meant to be an elite bunch picked from thousands of applicants!


----------



## fobs (28 Apr 2009)

Watched a few clips of it again on youtube at the weekend and "pantsman" will go down as one of the besr/worst episodes ever (best laugh/worse idea!)

THe silly thing was I found myself humming the stupid pantsman jingle all weekend so maybe would have been brainwashed into buying the cereal as is this how advertising works?


----------



## Sherman (28 Apr 2009)

I think this year's crowd are less 'accomplished' than previous years - this lot seem to be either totally inexperienced in the skills necessary to win the Apprentice ('trainee' stockbroker, science teacher, HR person) compared to previous years where at least they had demonstrable sales track records, or military leadership etc. That's not to say that the Apprentice bears any relationship whatsoever to reality of course!


----------



## bond-007 (28 Apr 2009)

It makes for better television me thinks.


----------



## liaconn (29 Apr 2009)

One noticeable difference this year is that -so far anyway- they've been prepared to take direction from the project manager. In other years it was obvious that they were all used to being in charge in their own workplaces and just could not knuckle down as part of a team. All you saw was a clash of egos and the task being lost somewhere in the middle.


----------



## mathepac (29 Apr 2009)

eiregal said:


> ... Poor Lorraine needs to decide whether she has an Irish accent or an English one. She jumps from one to the other, I find it comical!


Hopefully Alan S. gives her a project manager's job this week and we won't have to listen to her (or look at her) any longer.


----------



## bond-007 (29 Apr 2009)

They will probably sell the skeleton for a tenner.


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2009)

Oh well, she was right about the carpet and Nooral deservedly got the bullet for consistent non-performance over the few weeks.


----------



## Sherman (30 Apr 2009)

Agreed but Philip was blessed not to have to go into the boardroom this week!


----------



## eiregal (30 Apr 2009)

Agreed Nooral deserved to go, hardly noticed him since the beginning. I still find Ben unbearable and I'm glad Alan has noticed that he talks down to people. 

I was delighted for Lorraine that she got the recognition for knowing the rug and shoes were the valuable items. Phillip seems to have it in for her and rubbishes anything she says. Had it been Kate suggesting what Lorraine was suggesting, me thinks he would have acted upon it 

James ftw, purely for his reaction at nearly being brought back into the boardroom!


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2009)

eiregal said:


> ... I still find Ben unbearable and I'm glad Alan has noticed that he talks down to people...


Agreed. 
Either the little twerp is fixated on his Sandhurst scholarship or they keep replaying the same clip, but it appears he'd be happier off somewhere very remote from humanity shooting guns and blowing up the landscape. He's a two-faced little creep and he'll be found out soon enough (although in fairness he doesn't attempt to hide his accent!)


----------



## liaconn (30 Apr 2009)

I agree Philip deserved to go last night. I would love to have seen him have to explain himself properly in the boardroom last night. He treats Lorraine with contempt, despite the fact that she knows what she's talking about. However, I think he got the message loud and clear last night from both Margaret and Sir Alan and will cop himself on in future and stop shouting her down all the time.

Ben just gets more and more obnoxious every week. He really is a self inflated creep.

I thought the funniest moment last night was James' and Sir Alan's reaction when Ben originally said he was taking James back in to the boardroom.


----------



## Seagull (30 Apr 2009)

I was wondering if we were going to see a multiple elimination. All three of them deserved to go.


----------



## Shawady (30 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> I thought the funniest moment last night was James' and Sir Alan's reaction when Ben originally said he was taking James back in to the boardroom.


 
I thought Nick's reaction when that mouthy contestant (can't remember her name) start questioning him was good.
I also liked Margaret's facial expressions when they walked the streets of London to flog a rug.


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2009)

Shawady said:


> I thought Nick's reaction when that mouthy contestant (can't remember her name) start questioning him was good...


The lippy bird is Debra Barr - Big Al marked her card last night.

We seem to have decent Irish representation in this series (based on the granny rule!)


  Ben Clarke - Norn Iron
 James McQuillan -
 Kate Walsh - my favourite to win
 Lorraine Tighe - West Brit


----------



## bond-007 (30 Apr 2009)

> West Brit


That is quite an insulting term.


----------



## Jack2008 (30 Apr 2009)

Why would you be insulted by that term?
Just curious!


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

Whats a West Brit?


----------



## gillarosa (30 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> The lippy bird is Debra Barr - Big Al marked her card last night.
> 
> We seem to have decent Irish representation in this series (based on the granny rule!)
> 
> ...


 
I imagine Debra Barr may be of Irish descent too?


----------



## tiger (30 Apr 2009)

Not sure if she's a west-brit, if she was born in London?
[broken link removed]
I think some peoples accent tends to wander depending on their environment.  I spent some time in London & was accused at one stage by a friend of having picked up an english accent!


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2009)

gillarosa said:


> I imagine Debra Barr may be of Irish descent too?


Very possibly - whatever her ancestry, she's a tough-looking and tough-sounding lady.

EDIT: The name may have been O'Barr originally - there's lots of them (Barr & O'Barr) in the Southern United States (Tennessee, Texas) all claiming Irish origin.


----------



## Sylvester3 (1 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Whats a West Brit?




I had never heard of it before, either. So I googled it

West Brit Definition

It is very insulting isn't it? Especially in this supposedly enlightened day and age.


----------



## DeeFox (1 May 2009)

I think Debra Barr looks just like one of the backing singers from The Commitments - the one who had long dark hair.


----------



## liaconn (6 May 2009)

Apparently Kate and Philip's romance comes very much to the fore tonight, much to Lorraine's irritation as she is project manager. Could be interesting viewing!


----------



## liaconn (7 May 2009)

Definitely the right decision last night. I thought Philip and Kate were like two school kids sneering at the classroom geek. They seemed to spend the whole task just sitting around laughing and flirting with each other and rolling their eyes everytime Lorraine rang to ask them how they were getting on.


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

Anyone else read about Lorraines 'extra curricular' activities? Shes a bit of a dark horse that one!


----------



## liaconn (7 May 2009)

Just googled her now. I am appalled. She looks like such a school marm.


----------



## tiger (7 May 2009)

Watched it last night while playing the predictor game on the website.  Not very exciting, but it does show you in real time who the audience thinks will go.  Lorraine was in front for a long time (by alot at times as well), only in the final few minutes did the balance swing towards Philip.  A lucky escape for Lorraine.
I do think Lorraine, Howard & Ben will be the next to go.


----------



## Sunny (7 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Anyone else read about Lorraines 'extra curricular' activities? Shes a bit of a dark horse that one!


 
What did she do?


----------



## ney001 (7 May 2009)

Sunny said:


> What did she do?



Swinger apparently! - although I can't imagine anyone wanting to swing with her, she looks like she needs a good wash!


----------



## Caveat (7 May 2009)

I'd love to see that Ben person swinging.

From a tree that is.


----------



## bond-007 (7 May 2009)

There is always next week.


----------



## liaconn (7 May 2009)

Apparently he's had to leave the country he's getting so much aggro on the streets in Northern Ireland.


----------



## bond-007 (7 May 2009)

Source?


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

Star magazine printed an article about him leaving Belfast, I have it in front of me!

Yep she was into swinging! And _not_ from a tree!


----------



## becky (7 May 2009)

I post on beaut.ie sometimes and we are very critical about hair/clothes make up.  We described Lorriane as someone who if she appeared with a trolley with all her belongings we wouldn't be surprised. 

The right person went last night and I still think Kate will win.


----------



## liaconn (7 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Source?


 
I read it in a mag, probably Star. Why?


----------



## bond-007 (7 May 2009)

I wanted to read it.


----------



## mathepac (9 May 2009)

> Star magazine  ...


A publication at the absolute pinnacle of journalistic professionalism,  achievement and integrity.


----------



## Smashbox (9 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> I wanted to read it.


 
Want me to type up the article?!


----------



## Luckycharm (11 May 2009)

Was up having a look at houses that were up for sale near me yesterday and who is working in the Sales office but the girl who lost in the final of the Irish apprentice.


----------



## bond-007 (11 May 2009)

The alleged auctioneer?


----------



## N&C (14 May 2009)

How annoying is Deborah!!! Thought she was useless last night. What did she do all day - the poster and leaflets were dreadful. Thought Howard did well but he should have insisted on being PM. 

As for Ben....oh my god what a muppet! I'd say the professional photographer was going to swing for him!!! The presenter of The Apprentice: Your Fired really doesn't like him-can't wait till he is booted off to see him on this show.

Defo think Kate will win.


----------



## mathepac (14 May 2009)

Yes I thought Kate made a very strong pitch last night - the alleged OH getting the bullet last week may have been the wake-up call she needed.

Lorraine was a sickener last night, making goo-goo eyes at Ben, little coy smiles, schoolgirlish, using every opportunity for physical contact and to get up close to him (shudders at the thought of it). I formed the opinion that she was trying a "Kate and Philip" on him.

Debra's goose is just about cooked - swearing and now lying in front of Big Al and getting into a head-to-head with Nick again.

Howard acquitted himself well, leaving James with quite a bit of catching up to do.

I'm glad Mona got the door - she was a sneaky whinger and whiner and an under-performer.


----------



## liaconn (14 May 2009)

I didn't think Mona was particularly bad last night, but Sir Alan seems to be taking an overall look at their performance this season as opposed to basing his decision on the task at hand.

I think Debra and Jasmina are awful. They just go on the attack the minute anyone offers an opinion that differs from their's. And they both have permanently sour expressions on their faces.

Lorraine was pathetic the way she was all over Ben. And the guy just didn't want to know. I am fascinated by Kate's teeth. I reckon they must glow in the dark.


----------



## Brianne (15 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Was up having a look at houses that were up for sale near me yesterday and who is working in the Sales office but the girl who lost in the final of the Irish apprentice.



Was it Jennifer Maguire?


----------



## eiregal (18 May 2009)

Jennifer Maguire was in the UK version of The Apprentice, and didn't make it any where near the final.  The girl who lost in the final of the Irish version was called Nikki something, said she was an estate agent before the show.


----------



## Smashbox (18 May 2009)

liaconn said:


> I am fascinated by Kate's teeth. I reckon they must glow in the dark.


 
I think she'd give any horse a run for their money in the nags teeth stakes


----------



## Seagull (19 May 2009)

Is it overly cynical to think that Debra's being kept on to keep the TV audience? She's rude and doesn't seem overly competent. She completely messed up that task as PM. I can't believe there's any chance she'd get the position.


----------



## liaconn (21 May 2009)

Not a great episode last night. This is the second task in three weeks that relied almost solely on product selection. I'd like to see a bit more variety in the tasks.

Ben redeemed himself a bit on 'You're fired' I thought. At least he was able to laugh at himself and admit he'd come across as a bit of a twat.


----------



## mathepac (21 May 2009)

liaconn said:


> ... At least he was able to laugh at himself and admit he'd come across as a bit of a twat.


Like a lady expecting twins being "a bit pregnant"?


----------



## becky (21 May 2009)

Its poor this year alright.  I agree with you about Ben but the you're fired always shows them in a good light.

I think James, Yasmin and Kate will be the last 3.  Yasmin is this dark horse I think.


----------



## bond-007 (21 May 2009)

Next week will be good.


----------



## becky (21 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Next week will be good.


 
How do you that?


----------



## bond-007 (21 May 2009)

You didn't watch the preview? Car crash tv awaits.


----------



## muffin1973 (21 May 2009)

I really didn't think Ben would go last night, thought Sir Alan was gunning for James only to turn to Ben at the last minute. Debra could well be the next to go, she's done her unlikeable act for long enough now.  Thought Ben came across well on Yer Fired alright, felt a bit sorry for him actually and the edited Sandhurst comments were very funny  

Next week - the live TV thing, looks like Lorraine messes up big time...


----------



## becky (21 May 2009)

I don't watch the previews alright. 

I too was wondering why he did a 'pick 2 products one' again. 

Have they done 'find all the products on the list' - I missed one or two. I especially like those ones.

I thought Debra should have gone last night, she did push the rocking horse as much as Ben if not more. Also I don't she will win and Ben entertained me a lot more then her.


----------



## Shawady (21 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> You didn't watch the preview? Car crash tv awaits.


 
The tele-shopping task provided one of the funniest Apprentice moments when one of the previous winners (Simon, I think) demonstated how to screw on the legs of a trampoline. Unfortunately, he could have picked a better place to hold the leg. (He held it in front of his groin).


----------



## mick1960 (21 May 2009)

Have I mentioned I have a scholarship to Sandhurst?
I have already proven I can lead this Thread in the right direction
and have proven again and again i am a leader.
you need me



After that I sacked myself


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

I had no idea that Ben had a scholorship to Sandhurst..


----------



## fobs (22 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I had no idea that Ben had a scholorship to Sandhurst..


 
Did he go


----------



## eiregal (28 May 2009)

I thought Lorraine should have been fired last night.  I liked Howard and would like to have seen him go to the final.  I don't think he could have won it though.  He got a great reception on the BBC2 show, they really liked him.  

Interview week next week, can't wait for that one.  Hope Debra gets put in her place!


----------



## Shawady (28 May 2009)

The way the panel were talking on BBC2, Debra may be a dark horse.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jun 2009)

Bit of a damp squib last night, I thought. Overall, this series was a bit dry and serious. Sir Alan said they were the best candidates he'd seen over the five years and maybe that was it. We've become so used to inadequate candidates falling back on bullying and backstabbing to hold their own, that a group of intelligent competent people (pantsman notwithstanding) competing earnestly for a job just seemed a bit dull. Maybe this programme has run its course?


----------



## becky (8 Jun 2009)

I agreee Liaconn - it wasn't as good this year becoause I think the candiates were more together. I think he made the right choice in the end.

Now does any one know if You're Hired part was live last night 

Also are Kate and Pantman still seeing each other.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> Bit of a damp squib last night, I thought. Overall, this series was a bit dry and serious. Sir Alan said they were the best candidates he'd seen over the five years and maybe that was it. We've become so used to inadequate candidates falling back on bullying and backstabbing to hold their own, that a group of intelligent competent people (pantsman notwithstanding) competing earnestly for a job just seemed a bit dull. Maybe this programme has run its course?


 
Yeah it was very poor. The whole thing looked old.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jun 2009)

becky said:


> I agreee Liaconn - it wasn't as good this year becoause I think the candiates were more together. I think he made the right choice in the end.
> 
> Now does any one know if You're Hired part was live last night
> 
> Also are Kate and Pantman still seeing each other.


 
They were still seeing each other up to a couple of weeks ago. I saw them photgraphed walking around some part of London together. Well, to be honest Kate was busy texting on her phone. I've a feeling that poor Pantsman is going to have his heart broken there. She just doesn't seem that in to him imho.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jun 2009)

becky said:


> Now does any one know if You're Hired part was live last night
> 
> Also are Kate and Pantman still seeing each other.


 
As far as I know it was filmed at the end of last week as Alan Sugar had to combine it with going to Downing Street to collect his peerage. 

 So they must still be together. Don't know why! Only good bit last night was Phil still thinking that Pantsman will still work!


----------



## becky (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that.  I had read somewhere that they had broken up since the programme so was wondering .

I can't see it lasting much longer  ...she's streets ahead of him.


----------



## eiregal (10 Jun 2009)

You're Hired was filmed last Thursday.


----------

